# Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced



## PhoenixEX (31. Juli 2017)

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nen neuen CPU Kühler mir zulegen.
Ich hatte davor den Brocken 2 und war sehr zufrieden.
Suche jetzt eine alternative
Eingefallen ist mir den Ben Nevis
Laut gewissen Benchmarks ist die Advanced Version etwas lauter als der Vorgänger.
Mir ist halt wichtig, dass ich wirklich nix höre UND die CPU dennoch gut gekühlt bleibt.

Was ich am PC tue:
75% zocken
Mit zocken sind aktuelle Games gemeint aber meißtens aus Skyrim(mit meinen Mods) usw.
Reicht der Ben Nevis bzw. die Advanced Version dafür mehr als aus?
Was ist eure Empfehlung?

Danke


----------



## dreamdomain (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

dann nimm den scythe mugen 5 rev. B
hab den selber und der ist sehr leise. er kühlt bei mir einen amd ryzen 5 1600

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixEX (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort
Ja den scythe mugen 5 kenne ich zwar vom lesen aber ich würde gerne bei Alpenföhn bleiben, da ich wirklich mit denen immer sehr zufrieden war.
Würde den Ben Nevis/Ben Nevis Advanced für meine Ansprüche nicht reichen?

Nebenbei

CPU = Intel Xeon 1231v3


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Mich stört ja bei den Ben Nevisen der Sonderlüfter.
Da bekommst du auf normalen Weg keinen Ersatz.

Warum willst du den Brocken eigentlich tauschen?
Wenn der Lüfter laut wird, gönn ihm einfach einen neuen.
Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dreamdomain (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort
> Ja den scythe mugen 5 kenne ich zwar vom lesen aber ich würde gerne bei Alpenföhn bleiben, da ich wirklich mit denen immer sehr zufrieden war.
> Würde den Ben Nevis/Ben Nevis Advanced für meine Ansprüche nicht reichen?
> 
> ...


klar würde der reichen. aber weil der mugen mehr heatpipes hat kann der lüfter langsamer laufen und ist somit leiser. aber trotzdem hat der mugen auch eine bessere kühlleistung bei weniger Lautstärke

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Wieso sollte denn der Brocken2 nicht mehr reichen?

Wie sieht denn überhaupt dein System aus?

Welche Temps werden denn erreicht?


----------



## MircoSfot (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Also wenn ich zocke, höre ich nur meine GPU. Der BNA ist nicht zu hören, im 2D- Betrieb ist der Rechner still, keinen mux.


----------



## PhoenixEX (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Naja warum ich den Brocken austauschen will ist, dass es mir neulich(als ich ne neue WLP) aufgetragen habe diese mir aus der Hand gefallen ist und paar Lamellen verbogen sind und ich diese nicht mehr ganz gerade bekomme. Ich habe jetzt Angst das da was passieren kann.
Deswegen wollte ich es austauschen


----------



## dreamdomain (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Naja warum ich den Brocken austauschen will ist, dass es mir neulich(als ich ne neue WLP) aufgetragen habe diese mir aus der Hand gefallen ist und paar Lamellen verbogen sind und ich diese nicht mehr ganz gerade bekomme. Ich habe jetzt Angst das da was passieren kann.
> Deswegen wollte ich es austauschen


schau doch erstmal ob die Temps passen usw. wenn was nicht stimmt würd ich nen neuen kaufen

aber wenn du eh einen neuen willst (was eig gar nicht nötig ist, dann mach. aber ich versteh das schon, ich bin auch so ein Mensch der etwas kaputtes (auch wenns nur leichten Schaden hat der die Funktion nicht wirklich beeinträchtigt) gleich ersetzen möchte

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spexxos (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Ein paar verbogene Lamellen sind unerheblich.


----------



## PhoenixEX (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis vs Ben Nevis Advanced*

Ja gut ich danke euch Leute
Ich habe jetzt erstmal die BNA bestellt
Ich danke euch dennoch
MfG


----------

